# NorTrac 82XTC - no brakes



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

The tractor has less than 45 hours but the brake pedal(s) are stuck and wont move. Feels like they're welded in place! Brakes have never been good but now are totally non-op. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello knd353, welcome to the forum.

Do you have any warranty remaining?? Northern provides 2 year warranty beyond nortrac warranty.






NorTrac Tractor Repair Plan 2 Year | Northern Tool


•	Repair coverage for 2 years beyond the manufacturer’s warranty (2 Year Consumer/180 day commercial).<br/>•	100% coverage on parts and labor...




www.northerntool.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

By chance, are the brake pedals latched down? For parking .


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

knd353 said:


> The tractor has less than 45 hours but the brake pedal(s) are stuck and wont move. Feels like they're welded in place! Brakes have never been good but now are totally non-op. Ideas? Suggestions?


No, unfortunately it has run out.


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

knd353 said:


> No, unfortunately it has run out.


It looks like there is a leak in or near the brake fluid reservoir and I'm concerned that something in the brake system has rusted/frozen but I don't know. The left side of the fluid reservoir has some brake fluid in it but the right side does not. I filled the reservoir with fresh fluid but by the next day the ride side was completely empty and the left side was pretty low. Thanks for your reply. I hope you can think of something! My lot is pretty hilly and operating that big a tractor without brakes is a little dicey, to say the least!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Do you have a service manual for your tractor?
As far as the pedals feeling like they are locked, have you tried pulling them back to see if they are down.
It sounds like from your post #5 it is a hydraulic brake system.
If the master cylinders are leaking you likely will not have brakes but I would expect the pedals to be returned by springs or gravity depending upon how they are mounted.
If the tractor only has 45 hours in several years their could be several problems,
one would be to get the pedals moving either by disassembling or excercising and lubrication,
then the master cylinder sounds like it needs replacement or repair,
then the lines down to the actual brake actuators,
then the actual brake actuators need to be checked out.
Does that use drum brakes or disc brakes on the bull gears or
hydraulic disk brakes on inboard planetarys.
Without a manual to many unkowns.


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

BigT said:


> By chance, are the brake pedals latched down? For parking .


 If they are, I don't know how that could have happened nor how to unlatch them. Thanks for responding, though. I'm definitely open to all ideas!


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Do you have a service manual for your tractor?
> As far as the pedals feeling like they are locked, have you tried pulling them back to see if they are down.
> It sounds like from your post #5 it is a hydraulic brake system.
> If the master cylinders are leaking you likely will not have brakes but I would expect the pedals to be returned by springs or gravity depending upon how they are mounted.
> ...


 Good points, all. Thanks for responding. The service manual, along with all other papers, were lost in a move a couple years ago. The brake pedals won't move up or down. They are stuck hard in the position they were in when I last drove it (in the up or return position). I think the seller had this tractor sitting around for several years. There were only a few hours on it but the hydraulics were almost dry everywhere I looked when it was first delivered. Sure wish I could get the pedals to move at all. I am now looking at disassembling the entire upper assembly - master cylinder, etc. - to see if the problem is there. It just about has to be, so far as I can figure, because the pedals will not budge at all. With little or no brake fluid there should be pedal movement but that is not the case. The "dashboard" has to be taken apart because some of the upper assembly is in the cab and some is on the engine side of the firewall. Hard to get to and have to disassemble a whole lot just to start trying to figure out where the problem is.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

LouNY makes a good point. If the brake pedals will not move, that means the master cylinder pistons will not move. Can you visually check them to determine if they are in the fully stroked position? Have you tried to pull the brake pedals back?


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> LouNY makes a good point. If the brake pedals will not move, that means the master cylinder pistons will not move. Can you visually check them to determine if they are in the fully stroked position? Have you tried to pull the brake pedals back?


I have to tear things apart to get to the pistons but it appears the pedals are all the way out. I can neither pull them farther out nor push them in. My concern is that the brake fluid leaked out somehow and the pistons rusted in place. Will give it a go again tomorrow. Thanks for the reply. (I was hoping it would be an easy fix but it doesn't look that way!)


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

Finally tore things apart. The master cylinder was poorly designed and used even cheaper materials. The cab side of the right cylinder (there are two), has a C-clip or snap ring that held a part in place. That snap ring fit into a cutting in the brake cylinder casting and that part of the casting just broke off! I suspect it was assembled that way because, as indicated originally, the brakes have never been good. Now I need a whole new master cylinder since there is no way to repair the existing master cylinder. There is a part # on it - BO11331. Anyone know where I can get a complete master cylinder and kit for this tractor?


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

This tractor is a Nortrac 82XTC - and with as much as it weighs, brakes are essential!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Is that what Northern tool sold, have you checked with them?
Other wise I would say start looking through master cylinder catalogs for one to make fit.


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

I have checked with Northern Tool and they were no help at all. I have been looking online and have some part numbers but none of the pictures looks exactly like mine and I can't get the Chinese parts houses to reply. Don't know if the Chinese are just pissed off at us or if Mrs. Wu Feng's 3rd Grade English class takes a long time to translate English emails into Chinese!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Have you tried these people;
Jinma & Farm Pro Tractor Parts | Circle G Tractor Parts
or here;
An Unexpected Error Has Occurred

Without pictures can't even suggest good alternatives.
You may have to use a different master cylinder and do some adapting.


----------

